

Ruby-like programming language which compiles to PHP - gosukiwi

I named it Iced Tea, but the name might change in a future. As you might have guessed is heavily inspired by Coffeescript. It's my first try at a programming language, and I had a lot of fun working on it!<p>Please let me know what you guys think!<p>Here's the repo: https://github.com/gosukiwi/IcedTea/
======
zellio
Just FYI, IcedTea is a pretty big thing in the java world.

<http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/Main_Page>

~~~
gosukiwi
Yes, Thanks! I saw it, that's why I said I'll need to change the name (and I'm
open to suggestions!). I just wanted a name for the repo while I worked on the
language and that's the first thing that came to my mind

~~~
zellio
Ahh okay, just wanted to make sure. I hate when I accidentally grab names for
things that have already been used famously.

------
edwintorok
Maybe call it Ruby-like, instead of Rubysh. Rubysh can be misread in at least
two ways.

~~~
gosukiwi
Thanks for the tip! Will do :)

